# GAME THREAD: Lakers 114, Knicks 109 (Final)



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*GAME THREAD: Lakers at Knicks (February 6 - 4:30 p.m. PST)*

The Knicks are looking at the lottery, even though they aren't playing badly as of late. They are 15-13 since a horrible 5-13 start, and they are winning late against the Clippers as this is being written this evening.

The New York press seems more preoccupied with dozens of trade rumors, however, the most prominent name out there: Latrell Spreewell, for which rumors have included the Lakers.

The Lakers have made it to .500. Congratulations!

Seriously, this team is now 12-4 in their past 16 and are playing the best they've played all year long. Kobe is shredding the nets, having averaged 38.75 points in the past four, all of which the Lakers have won.

The Lakers cannot afford a let-up against an obviously inferior team.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

12-31 isn't exactly "shredding the nets." He's damn lucky Artest was suspended or else it would have been even worse than a poor FG % and 7 turnovers. Maybe some broken ribs.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

Lakers gonna kick some behind. It is all theirs.

108-106 Lakers

Howard Eisley will be huge. 

Kurt Thomas and Latrell will try hard and do well in their "auditions" for the lakers come feb.20.

KOBE again.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Lakers at Knicks (February 6 - 4:30 p.m. PST)*



> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> The Knicks are looking at the lottery, even though they aren't playing badly as of late. They are 15-13 since a horrible 5-13 start, and they are winning late against the Clippers as this is being written this evening.
> 
> The New York press seems more preoccupied with dozens of trade rumors, however, the most prominent name out there: Latrell Spreewell, for which rumors have included the Lakers.
> ...


Lakers vs. Knicks in the "world's most famous arena". Should be a good game. I expect strong performances from Shaq and Kobe, especially Shaq. He always plays well at the Garden.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 12-31 isn't exactly "shredding the nets." He's damn lucky Artest was suspended or else it would have been even worse than a poor FG % and 7 turnovers. Maybe some broken ribs.


I'll take the bait, 35 is 35 you should know that. Without them WE LOSE. Kobe's so scared of Artest the same Artest he put 38 on last time the Lakers played the Bulls when Artest was there. You're right though he may have broken ribs because being the moron he is thats all Artest can do when he's getting smoked is play rough and break someones ribs. I'm glad to see thats all you can say about the Lakers because they are coming on strong just in time. WORLD CHAMPS.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll take the bait, 35 is 35 you should know that. Without them WE LOSE. Kobe's so scared of Artest the same Artest he put 38 on last time the Lakers played the Bulls when Artest was there. You're right though he may have broken ribs because being the moron he is thats all Artest can do when he's getting smoked is play rough and break someones ribs. I'm glad to see thats all you can say about the Lakers because they are coming on strong just in time. WORLD CHAMPS.


Hey, no one said Kobe can't be like AI. No one said that, that kind of game is worthless.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey, no one said Kobe can't be like AI. No one said that, that kind of game is worthless.


The true hate finally exposed criticized the man after a 35 pt night and a victory. Knew you'd get pulled to the surface sooner or later. We'll keep all of TMac's 12 for 33 under the covers for you . Next


Later for that as for the Knicks game Kobe and Shaq roll as the Lakers steam roll the Knicks and win 5 in a row. Finally coming together.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> The true hate finally exposed criticized the man after a 35 pt night and a victory. Knew you'd get pulled to the surface sooner or later. We'll keep all of TMac's 12 for 33 under the covers for you . Next
> ...


When is the last time I started a thread saying that T-Mac "shredded the nets" when he shot 12-31 or something to that effect? C'mon, this isn't even worth debating. All I said was that he wasn't all-world in shooting tonight. No need to turn it into something it's not.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> When is the last time I started a thread saying that T-Mac "shredded the nets" when he shot 12-31 or something to that effect? C'mon, this isn't even worth debating. All I said was that he wasn't all-world in shooting tonight. No need to turn it into something it's not.


Point is I never see you posting negative things about Tmac but always look to point out something with Kobe. It is what it is you're the only one here who's mentioned something negative about Kobe's game tonight.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> T-Mac "shredded the nets"


Ron didn't say that Kobe "shred the nets" in this game. He said "Kobe is shredding the nets, having averaged 38.75 points in the past four". Kobe IS "shredding the nets" in the past four games. 38.75ppg...you can't argue with that. He's shooting 53-114 (46.5%) in the past four, and that's a better percentage than Kobe or T-Mac are shooting this season.

Is Kobe shredding the nets...YES!

Did Ron say that he shred the nets in THIS particular game...NO!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Point is I never see you posting negative things about Tmac but always look to point out something with Kobe. It is what it is you're the only one here who's mentioned something negative about Kobe's game tonight.


All I said is that he didn't "shred the nets"

I'm sure that comment will keep all Lakers fans up at night. Please, just let it go. I never see a lot of people praising T-Mac, mainly becuase the Magic board is dead. Either way, I would have said what I said in this thread. Peace.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Ron didn't say that Kobe "shred the nets" in this game. He said "Kobe is shredding the nets, having averaged 38.75 points in the past four". Kobe IS "shredding the nets" in the past four games. 38.75ppg...you can't argue with that. He's shooting 53-114 (46.5%) in the past four, and that's a better percentage than Kobe or T-Mac are shooting this season.
> ...


Well, if you look at individual %, he hasn't "shredded the nets" the last 4 games. He has scored in high amounts, but he didn't shoot well tonight, thus, he didn't shred the nets. Peace, but thanks for trying.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Kobe is WC player of the month *and* player of the week as well.

I'd like to see what KC has to say about that. :|  :banana:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Peace, but thanks for trying.


LMAO, sorry buddy...but you didn't exactly "kill" my argument.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

KC likes to do that a lot: "I'm right your wrong, goodbye."

By the way Spree broke the record for most 3's made without a miss in a game last night. 9 for 9!  

Kurt Thomas on Shaq. :laugh:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

The Lakers can't sleep on this one, they need this game to finally get 1 over .500...NY has been playing decent as of late. The Knicks problems are...having a PF (Thomas) trying to play Shaq, The Knicks have No answer for the Diesel in the middle.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> LMAO, sorry buddy...but you didn't exactly "kill" my argument.


You didn't have an argument. You rode the coattails of Ron's quote and didn't understand what I was saying. To put it in english, you didn't understand what the hell was going on. HaHa, that's ok though.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> Kobe is WC player of the month *and* player of the week as well.
> 
> I'd like to see what KC has to say about that. :|  :banana:


I have to say, "Gee Gollie WIZ, he must be the best now."


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> I have to say, "Gee Gollie WIZ, he must be the best now."


" Gee Gollie Wiz...Ya heard that right, he is the best "


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> All I said is that he didn't "shred the nets"
> ...


Let it go you let it go and give it up like I said again Lakers win Kobe plays well leads the game in scoring and you make a negative comment, sometime ago you commented that Tmac had a good game because he won even when he didn't shoot it well I guess it suited your argument at the time to say that but now it doesn't at least stay consistent. He shredded the nets face it and they won. 

Kobe WC player of the month must really get under your skin huh.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> You didn't have an argument. You rode the coattails of Ron's quote and didn't understand what I was saying. To put it in english, you didn't understand what the hell was going on. HaHa, that's ok though.



EDIT- He's taking a break from modding hOnDo. Next time you have a personal question ask it in PMs. Keep the board to BBall- Jemel


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

With the Houston lost last night the Lakers need to take advantage and win this game.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Juan</b>!
> With the Houston lost last night the Lakers need to take advantage and win this game.


The Knicks aren't a great team but they play very well at home. And they WILL be up for this game.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I say Kobe goes for over 40 tonight. He has started to carry the team with Shaq's decline over the past couple of games. And who is gonna stop him?? Allan Houston?? :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Kurt Thomas on Shaq. :laugh:


Yep, that's definitely laughable, but what about Shaq possibly on Kurt Thomas...:uhoh: 

Kurt always puts up good numbers on the Lakers, and if the Knicks stay close with the Lakers, he'll be the reason. He has a great mid-rang jumper, and he's having the best year of his career, putting up numbers of 14.2ppg and 8.6rpg, and he shoots 49% from the field.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

WOW! Was that half entertaining or what?!

Kobe just put Sprewell on a poster, that dunk was ferocious! It seemed like Shaq had a two-hand slam every time down the court. Horry finally made a three pointer, and the Lakers had 5 points in 37 seconds at the end of the half! And that three-pointer by Kobe with 0.6 seconds left was SWEET!

Shaq has 21 points on 8-12 shooting, and Kobe has 18 points on 7-10 shooting at the half.

Lakers 60, Knicks 45 at halftime.


----------



## Sleeperz (Feb 3, 2003)

Kobe CANNOT MISS. 40 after 3 quarters. WOW!


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

WooooHoooo!!!
Kobe is on serious FIRE :fire: Just doing inside/out. How about that Sick Bang on Spree from the baseline  Kobe is the real deal and once again showing why he's the Leagues Best. Shaq is having nothing but a Dunk Fest inside and the rest of the team is just clicking on Defense and the boards.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

what a confidence booster for the Lakers going into the All-star break, killing the Knicks. Now they just have to hold onto the lead,


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> what a confidence booster for the Lakers going into the All-star break, killing the Knicks. Now they just have to hold onto the lead,



Exactly....Here comes the Knicks :no:


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

The knicks have caught up to being behind only10 points from 30 points!!!!!!


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

6 point lead??


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

PHEW!

What a quarter by the Knicks! They should be really proud of themselves after that.

But, what the hell was going on with the Lakers in the fourth?! The Knicks outscored us 42-17! Ward, Sprewell, Harrington, and Doleac couldn't miss!

Damn, that win ended up being pretty pathetic after the Lakers were just making the Knicks look like a bunch of ----- in the first 3 quarters.

Well, a win is a win, I guess.

Hey...the Lakers are over .500!!!!:banana: :vbanana: :banana: :banana: :vbanana:


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>
> Hey...the Lakers are over .500!!!!:banana: :vbanana: :banana: :banana: :vbanana:


What a disappointing let-down, after having that huge lead. Credit the Knicks for fighting back, But I agree with ya :banana: :banana:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

What a pathetic fourth quarter. :no:

Still, a W is a W, I guess.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

LOL, I see I'm on a wave-length with DN. :laugh:

That's probably not a good thing.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

It's a good thing the Lakers didn't completely blow them out because the Lakers get way too overconfident and careless when that happens. I think that by almost giving away this game, they will probably have to think about it during the all-star game. The need to keep their intensity up through-out each and every game, not just in spurts.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

WOO HOO! Lakers are now over .5! Horry made that prediction weeks ago and everybody doubted his bold statement at the time. He's exactly right though.

They'rrree baaaaaaaaacccckkkk!


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

I was close. 108-106 my prediction. 114-109 real.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>3PeatComplete</b>!
> WOO HOO! Lakers are now over .5! Horry made that prediction weeks ago and everybody doubted his bold statement at the time. He's exactly right though.
> 
> They'rrree baaaaaaaaacccckkkk!


actually Horry's prediction was to be over .500 at the end of January.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This game was a perfect example of whats good and bad about this team. 

1st off Kobe is just incredible the player I saw tonight on that court WAS CLEARLY the leagues best player. He put on a clinic and that Jam on Spree made me jump off my damn couch. Kobe's added the 3pt shot to his game now and is just unstoppable. He's doing what he wants to do just total domination out there for 3 quarters of tonights game. 

Shaq was Shaq, dominant as he needed to be those 1st 3 quarters. 

AND THEN THE 4TH QUARTER. We need help couldn't get anything from anyone not named Shaq and Kobe. Shaq and particularly Kobe were whipped from all the heavy lifting. If Rush hits a couple jumpers , Slava, someone in those 1st 5 minutes of the 4th the comeback doesn't happen. 

Have to give the Knicks credit namely Spree for not hanging his head the Knicks are the leagues best 3pt shooting team. And Doleac was looking like Divac hitting those jumpers. 

GREAT WIN not at all disappointed by the Knicks comeback they get paid also they have been playing well as of late so to beat them in their house is big not many have been beating them lately so I'll take it. Can't get picky about W's takes all kinds to make this run. 

KOBE WOW ,KOBE WOW ,KOBE WOW, 
He looked like MJ tonight and they compared him to Nique man please he was like MJ owning that Garden.


----------



## Sleeperz (Feb 3, 2003)

whoa the lakers took a nap in the 4th. i hope the knicks' comeback taught the lakers a lesson. hopefully they'll never do that again. i would have been cool to blow the knicks out by 30+ pts. oh wellz...another win for the Lakers!


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

KOBE KOBE KOBE!!!

He was incredible!! And it's not just because he is playing well now, it's that the offense is finally being turned over too him-he has been capable all along!!

Great game to watch. Shaq had a very dominating game as well.


----------

